# Trinity



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking of making a trip on wed chasing trout and reds. Had some good ones the other day. Anyone off? Pm me asap.


----------



## 96kenner (Jan 28, 2014)

PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh dang


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

****, i forgot Wednesday is my birthday. Msybe Thursday


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone off tomorrow? Pm me. Not an all day trip but maybe 1/2 day. Weather may be crappy but i need to run some gas down on the boat


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Up for Friday, weather may be crappy starting around noon. Water may also be off, havent fished in months and need to get out. 

May also allow bait on board so we can get a bite lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Cant to Friday, but if you push things off to early next week, im game.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like a pass for friday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

